

Boston Tried a Police State and it Failed - stuff4ben
http://georgedonnelly.com/libertarian/boston-police-state-failed

======
Osiris
_It’s absolutely fascinating to me that only when they lifted the lockdown did
they find the surviving Tsarnaev brother. That’s when the owner of the boat
Tsarnaev was hiding in came out of his house and noticed something amiss._

That's the big point here. It was only after the lockdown ended that someone
found him.

During that day, I thought about if I lived in Boston what would the
consequence have been to disallow the police from entering my home without a
warrant. Would they have arrested me? On what charge? Would they have assumed
I was hiding something and focused their entire force on me at the expense of
possibly letting the real bad guy get away?

------
pm24601
How come a police state is so attractive at the beginning?

I would like to believe that I would have the courage to challenge this curfew
if it comes to my town.

I would like to believe that this was accepted this time because the curfew
was unexpected. I hope that next time, the curfew is resisted.

~~~
benjohnson
I've noticed that I've tolerated abuse in my life thinking that it would only
be temporary condition. Sadly, abusers don't seem to reflect on their
transgressions and seem to escalate them.

------
gesman
I like the font of your article. But Alex Jones's pen is still bigger :)

~~~
illuminate
"Alex Jones's pen is still bigger"

That's not a good thing, even though I find him very entertaining.

